

My css template for responsive web design - james-singh
http://james-singh.com/2013/01/19/my-css-template-for-responsive-web-design/

======
BSeward
These breakpoints seem chosen somewhat arbitrarily. I'd enjoy a longer post
elaborating on why you chose them!

The seminal Boston Globe design chose 5 breakpoints based on rough hardware
buckets, see <http://www.flickr.com/photos/joshclark/6200745034/> (via
<https://twitter.com/globalmoxie/status/120157487797243905> ).

------
imwhimsical
It irritates me to see how people simply rip off Dustin Curtis' SVBTLE layout.
This is disgusting.

~~~
apathetic
hater's gonna hate.

